# First Century



## 71KAH (Jul 14, 2008)

Completed the Heber City Century ride today out of Heber City, UT. Finished in 6 hours. Previous longest ride I think was 70 miles. Within the last 10 miles was a hell of a place for a long climb, paired up with a head wind. 100 miles is no longer unreachable. Maybe next year I'll ride the LOTAJA, 206 miles.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

71KAH said:


> Completed the Heber City Century ride today out of Heber City, UT. Finished in 6 hours. Previous longest ride I think was 70 miles. Within the last 10 miles was a hell of a place for a long climb, paired up with a head wind. 100 miles is no longer unreachable. Maybe next year I'll ride the LOTAJA, 206 miles.


Congratulations! I rode my first century last Sunday over in Wisconsin, so I know how you feel. It is a great feeling of personal accomplishment. Welcome to the club!

Jay B.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Six hours is an excellent time. Congrats!


----------



## jonathan09 (Jan 8, 2007)

*congrats,*

congrats, i rode my first century saturday aswell, great feeling.


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

I did my first in the beginning of August. There was about 5500 feet of elevation change. It was alot of fun for about 80mi. The last 20 mi my back hurt, my neck hurt, my hands hurt and I was not happy. I cant wait til next year. :mad2:


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Congratulations. It's a great feeling to get that first one under your belt. Makes you feel like you're part of a brotherhood/sisterhood. The 200 miler would put you in a more exclusive group.


----------



## beetz12 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good for you! I'm sure you'll remember it for the rest of your life. 

I'm looking to do a century ride too and could use some advice. How long did you train for the century, and what was the most difficult part?


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

beetz12 said:


> Good for you! I'm sure you'll remember it for the rest of your life.
> 
> I'm looking to do a century ride too and could use some advice. How long did you train for the century, and what was the most difficult part?


Many many threads on this subject. Basically if you can manage 50 miles without feeling like you're dying, you could ramp up to 100 if you manage yourself during the ride. The worst part of a century for me is the last 15 miles or so. Basically because you know you are close, but still could have the better part of an hour to go. It's hard on the moral ...

Here's my anecdotal evidence: Back at beginning of August this year, I did a 127 mile ride. It was my first century in 3 years. My longest ride prior to that this year was 67 miles. In spite of that, I passed the 100 mile mark in 5hrs 3mins, and did the 127 in 6hrs 21mins. I felt good the whole time.

Ten days ago I did another century, much hillier, and I did 102 miles in 5hrs 40mins, and I suffered big time the last 15 miles.


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

I remember my first one waaaaaaaaaaay back in '87 I did it spur of the moment, on a mt bike.
I didn't eat enough, didn't have enough water, it was hilly and windy......
the last part was all uphill....
I loved it!! almost killed me but I loved it and will never forget it.
I figured if I could live through that I not much on a bike could be worse.
BIG Congrads to ya!!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't do 100 yet, but yesterday I did my first metric century! My previous max was 40 miles. The longest I've ridden without a break was about 15 miles. Yesterday, I went for 31 without a stop - was going for more, but had a flat so I had to!
I feel this is a very good accomplishment, as I've been riding since late May, and only get to ride about 2 times a week. Hopefully, I can get a Century done by December or January at the latest, as April is the MS150...


----------



## beetz12 (Aug 14, 2008)

Einstruzende said:


> Many many threads on this subject. Basically if you can manage 50 miles without feeling like you're dying, you could ramp up to 100 if you manage yourself during the ride. The worst part of a century for me is the last 15 miles or so. Basically because you know you are close, but still could have the better part of an hour to go. It's hard on the moral ...
> 
> Here's my anecdotal evidence: Back at beginning of August this year, I did a 127 mile ride. It was my first century in 3 years. My longest ride prior to that this year was 67 miles. In spite of that, I passed the 100 mile mark in 5hrs 3mins, and did the 127 in 6hrs 21mins. I felt good the whole time.
> 
> Ten days ago I did another century, much hillier, and I did 102 miles in 5hrs 40mins, and I suffered big time the last 15 miles.


Einstruzende,

Thanks for sharing your experience. I went on a 50 mile ride yesterday and I was a wreck at the end. Extreme fatigue, leg pain, and headaches dizziness for the rest of the day. 

I read on a cycling websites that you should not increase your distance by more than 10%, but I completely disregarded it as I had supreme confidence in my abilities. In retrospect, I should've have heeded the warning.

23mi was my longest trip until the weekend. I rode 40 miles on Saturday, followed by 50 miles on Sunday. Now my body is still very sore. You're saying that once I can comfortably ride 50mi, I should have no trouble with 100mi?

Thanks.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats! That looks like a great ride, especially this time of year. I was thinking of doing either the 1/2 or metric option, but it didn't work out for my schedule. I did Coalville to Oakley and back earlier this summer, and it was best road ride I have done so far. How was Heber to Kamas? Seems like a pretty good climb in my recollection from having driven the route. Hopefully I'll be there next year, maybe even for the full 100 miles.

How long have you been cycling? What did you do to prepare? I've done several 40 to 60 mile solo rides, but I've never ridden in a group of more than 3 people, and then, only once. For some reason, I'm a little apprehensive of a group ride, but I'll do it sooner or later. Have you done any of the other local Utah group rides (obviously the 1/2 or metric options)? How did it compare? I plan to do either the Antelope Island or Tooele Valley (Ghosttown or something like that) next year -- they look like pretty easy centuries from a topography standpoint. Anyway, congrats!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

beetz12 said:


> Einstruzende,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience. I went on a 50 mile ride yesterday and I was a wreck at the end. Extreme fatigue, leg pain, and headaches dizziness for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


Take a nap after a long ride, it does a world of good. I take ibuprofin near the end/middle mark to avoid the headache (especially when it's hot!). Dizziness sounds like you didn't hydrate enough and get enough food intake either.


----------

